# Totally awesome article bags!



## Loisiana

iPad only lets me upload one picture at a time


----------



## Loisiana

Side view of bag


----------



## Titan1

Here is Mighty's bag...
She is awesome!


----------



## Maxs Mom

I'm on the wait list too!!! I have been on for about a year. I probably should check in and make sure I'm still on it. I do want one SO bad. They are lovely.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I'm on the list  She will keep the Sunfire design available and really does not want to lose it LOL

now I have a few years to decide on my Fox (Sunfire's Desert Fox) picture


----------



## Kmullen

OMG! These are so cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Nice! Mine are old and from the GRCA....


----------



## sammydog

Those look awesome! Kinda makes me want to do obedience! Or I could just fill it with agility toys...


----------



## Emz

They are cool bags. But can I ask a dumb question. What are they for exactly? Just to keep items in while in the ring. That are personalized?


----------



## Shellbug

Emz said:


> They are cool bags. But can I ask a dumb question. What are they for exactly? Just to keep items in while in the ring. That are personalized?


I am wondering the same thing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titan1

They hold the articles and gloves used in the Utility level of showing in obedience.
They will hold at least 4 leather and 4 metal articles and three gloves. You need the mesh center to air out the articles between use.


----------



## Loisiana

Bag with scent articles


----------



## Stretchdrive

Here is Filly's bag. I have been using it for agility, but have articles in it now.


----------



## TheZ's

_Stretchdrive,_ maybe I haven't been paying attention but I haven't noticed you post in awhile. Who's the new puppy in your signature?


----------



## Stretchdrive

TheZ's said:


> _Stretchdrive,_ maybe I haven't been paying attention but I haven't noticed you post in awhile. Who's the new puppy in your signature?


I have not been on in a few months. The puppy is my now 6 month old girl Tunes.


----------



## sammydog

I love Filly's bag!! I really want one!!!


----------



## MarieP

Stretchdrive said:


> I have not been on in a few months. The puppy is my now 6 month old girl Tunes.


Tunes is 6 months already??!! Holy cow! Time flies...


----------

